# Not sure why my post is gone



## catandmouse (Apr 23, 2015)

I posted a situation and received five responses. I was not on here for a few days and then responded to all five. Now my post is gone. why?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The forum software automatically looks at new registered users and applies certain rules to try and avoid spammers from getting into the community. Your posts were flagged as moderated. I have released the hold on them and they should now be visible. Thanks.


----------



## catandmouse (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok thanks...


----------

